# New Pics - Sep 25 2010



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2010Sep25

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

wow great pictures you have there,all great ones too, but that little pixie is something special  what do her parents look like , she sure looks almost like a nun with out the black hood  thankyou for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow great pictures you have there,all great ones too, but that little pixie is something special  what do her parents look like , she sure looks almost like a nun with out the black hood  thankyou for sharing


Pixie and Popcorn's Dad is a red and white unbanded West of England Tumbler. The Mom is a small little NPA banded bird .. I have no clue what she is. Mom is white with small muffs. I'll see if I can find some pics of Mom and Dad. I'm pretty sure I've posted about them here at some point as both were kind of special rescues.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is Pixie and Popcorn's Dad: http://www.rims.net/2010Feb14/target6.html

Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Pixie and Popcorn's Dad is a red and white unbanded West of England Tumbler. The Mom is a small little NPA banded bird .. I have no clue what she is. Mom is white with small muffs. I'll see if I can find some pics of Mom and Dad. I'm pretty sure I've posted about them here at some point as both were kind of special rescues.
> 
> Terry


well that baby is awesome looking to say the least and well I always love your duckling shots too and never tire of them at all  that little chuie is cute as well ,always love your updates with photos hehe thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> This is Pixie and Popcorn's Dad: http://www.rims.net/2010Feb14/target6.html
> 
> Terry


wow he surely is a handsome bird too ,wouldnt mind having him here at the old painted pigeon ranch ,if only I had millions of dollars and room to boot lol ..mmm I do love to dream about being a multimillion dollar pigeon rescue someday


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is Sox, the Mom:










Terry


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> This is Sox, the Mom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both great looking birds to say the least no wonder you had no problem letting them breed


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> both great looking birds to say the least no wonder you had no problem letting them breed


Well, I wish it was as simple as that!  Sox originally paired up with a somewhat disabled blue check feral, and they had one quite good looking baby. That Dad, the feral, dumped Sox for their baby when the baby got to be about six months old. I felt sorry for Sox and for the WOE who was alone and put them together. Months later we have Pixie and Popcorn on the scene. There are times when nothing seems simple around here!

Sox was a special rescue also from the Hesperia area. I was able to get our member, Risingstarfans, to take her in from the lady who found her. Risingstarfans nursed Sox back to health, and I eventually made the trip to Hesperia to get Sox and bring her home.

Much, much later, I got a call about some pigeons (also in Hesperia) that had been owned by an animal rescuer who had passed away. She had lots of dogs, cats, barnyard animals, parrots, and three pigeons. Lots of rescue groups "came to the rescue" and took all the birds and animals except for the three pigeons .. thus another trip to Hesperia to get the pigeons and a little rabbit that had gotten left behind.

The stories of both of the Hesperia situations are here somewhere ..

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Popcorn is one handsome guy I bet  Thanks for the narration, one have a special feel towards the pictures after that


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Everyone is adorable!  Love the black flights on the first baby. Their daddy is a handsome little fellow - reminds me of Shi's Woe!  And Sox is just as pretty. She looks a lot like my old WOE's, but they were the flying variety rather than the big hunky show ones. They looked more like...Old Dutch Tumblers? if I remember correctly. Basically WOE's with a more slender tight-feathered shape. The only difference between my little guys and your Sox is mine had super long muffs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Everyone is adorable!  Love the black flights on the first baby. Their daddy is a handsome little fellow - reminds me of Shi's Woe!  And Sox is just as pretty. She looks a lot like my old WOE's, but they were the flying variety rather than the big hunky show ones. They looked more like...Old Dutch Tumblers? if I remember correctly. Basically WOE's with a more slender tight-feathered shape. The only difference between my little guys and your Sox is mine had super long muffs.


I have one bird that I believe to be an Old Dutch Tumbler. His muffs are huge .. almost as big as the English Trumpeters. Sox is a really petite little bird with tiny muffs. Risingstarfans thought she was probably a mix and not a purebred bird. No matter to me, but makes it more difficult to explain her to people.

Terry


----------

